# قسم الطاقة المتجددة ( ذكرى مرور عامين على افتتاحه ) رؤية مستقبلية...



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اليوم وانا اتصفح قسم الطاقة المتجددة واسترجع ذكرياته منذ بدأ قبل عامين وحتى اليوم شعرت بسعادة​ 
كبيرة جدا وبدأت اتذكر كيف بدأت باقتراح انشاء القسم واقناع الادارة به إلى تجميع كل ما يتعلق به من​ 
مواضيع مطروحة في المنتدى وكانت سطحية للغاية إلى ان تم افتتاحه ليكون الاول من نوعه في​ 
المنتديات العربية، وبدانا بعدد محدود من المواضيع ودورة بدات بها سنة 2006 وحتى اليوم والحمدلله​ 
اليوم بأكثر من 400 موضوع وأكثر من 5000 مشاركة وبعدد طيب جدا من الأعضاء والمهتمين.​ 
الحمدلله نجاح هذا القسم وتوسعه دليل على ان العرب والمسلمين سيكون لهم دور بإذن الله في طاقة​ 
المستقبل واهتمام دول عربية عدة بالمجال دليل على شعورهم باهمية المجال....​ 
أتمنى أن نستمر بالتشجيع على زيادة ثقافة الطاقة النظيفة وعلى تفعيل استخدام منتاجاتها وعلى ​ 
تشجيع الدارسين والباحثين في المجال واتمنى أن استذكر هذا القسم مرة اخرى وقد بدانا بطرح​ 
مواضيع عن اختراعات مسجلة لباحثين عرب ومسلمين ان شاء الله...​ 
افتتح القسم يوم 26.5.2006
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19612.html​ 
التالي تذكير بروابط مشاركات قديمة مميزة:​ 
الاحتباس الحراري
http://chronicle.augusta.com/images/headlines/080402/Global_Warming.jpg
للعضو
ANUBIS وكانت عام 2003



 


كتب الكترونية في مجال الطاقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t27858.html
للاخ المميز دوما محب الله ورسوله


 


التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19561.html
كان سؤال للاخ تتش وتضمن معلومات مفيدة جدا في الاجابات​ 


 


اصنع خليتك الشمسية الخاصة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19584.html


 

المولد الكهرو مغنطيسي اختير كأفضل مولد لطاقة الكهربائية في 2006 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22388.html
للاخ skanom​ 


 

مشروع تخرجي بعنوان (التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19590.html
للأخ وسام العسافي​ 


 

مواقع في الطاقة المتجددة_يفضل عربية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21147.html​ 


 
اختراع مصري يحول هواء الصحراء الي مياه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44450.html
للاخ م ضياء الدين​ 
معمارالسراة يقول لكم........... لايفوتكم هذا المشروع البيئي العجيب....(صور)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19605.html
للاخ المعماري​ 
احصائيات مفيدة جدا في تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة (عربيا وعالميا)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25579.html​ 
الهيدروجين وقود المستقبل الصناعي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21394.html
للاخ محسن​ 
التبريد الشمسي يسخر طاقة الشمس لأنقاذ حياة البشرية .... 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61027.html
للاخ شكري​ 
اكبر حائط شمسي في العالم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19572.html
للاخ ابو حسن​ 

كتاب تكنولجيا الطاقة البديلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21420.html
للاخ labeeb​ 

هذه مجموعة من أهم المواضيع المطروحة قديما في القسم واليوم هناك الكثير​ 
والبركة في اعضاء مميزين جدد واذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر​ 
الأخ عصام نور الدين​ 
مبتدئ ليونكس​ 
محمد طارق​ 
وغيرهم كثيرون​ 
ومن المواضيع المهمة لاي زائر جديد للقسم موضوع الدورة التي طرحتها في الماضي​ 
بمساعدة الاخت صناعة المعمار​ 

تحياتي للجميع واتمنى التعاون لرفع مستوى القسم ومستوى الموضوعات المطروحة فيه​ 
لتكون اوسع واشمل واقوى ان شاء الله​ 
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

نعم انه قسم مشرف للعرب 

ومعمل لتجهيز العباقرة من العرب 
اللهم انا نسألك السداد والتوفيق


----------



## جاسر (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

هذا من اعمار الأرض ومن العمل الصالح إن شاءالله

أثابكم الباري وفتح عليكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء

وإن شاءالله تكملون المسيرة نحو مستقبل أكثر حلاوة!


تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 مايو 2008)

الله يوفقك ويرضى عنك


----------



## م المصري (30 مايو 2008)

هو فخر لك و للمنتدي يا اخي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم الأخوة

مبتدئ ليونكس
جاسر
محب الله ورسوله
م المصري

وأسأل الله أن نحتفل مرور أعوام كثيرة وقد أنجزنا شيء عملي وتحولنا من مجرد منتدى إلى مؤسسة عملية ان شاء الله


----------



## مهاجر (31 مايو 2008)

أخي محمد جزاك الله خير

من الأقسام المميزة في الملتقى ... بجهدك وجهد أعضاء القسم

وفقكم الله ... وننتظر الكثير منكم

بالتوفيق


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مايو 2008)

خلال عامين من الزمن تم إنجاز الكثير من الابتكارات والاختراعات في هذا المجال ، ولكن لنسأل أنفسنا ، ما الذي استفدناه من هذه المعلومات هنا ، والذي ننوي فعله في المستقبل ، 
هل هي مكتبة نضع فيها الكتب فقط ، أم أن علينا تحديد المسار القادم لحياتنا ومسقبلنا ...
هل علينا أن نجمع فقط من أرجاء العالم آخر المبتكرات والكتب أم أن علينا التوجه إلى بداية استثمارات علمية ننهض بها نحن ونرفع شأن أمتنا ثم نبدأ في تزويد الشعوب بخبراتنا وابتكاراتنا ........
علينا أن نكون فاعلين إيحابيين في هذا المضمار ......
لو أننا استهلكنا مدخراتنا في تنمية الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة لكفتنا مؤونة الأيام القادمة لنتفرغ بعدها إلى حل كل المعضلات الأخرى بسهولة ويسر لأن لدينا العامل الأهم في الحياة ( ألا وهو الطاقة ) ...
أدام الله علينا هذا المنتدى وحفظه، وسدد خطى القائمين عليه ووفقهم إلى الخير ....
وكل عام والأمة بخير وتطور وتجدد نحو الأفضل ..........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (31 مايو 2008)

*قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة...........ستبقى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فوجئت بمرور السنتين وفرحت كثيرا... فصمود القسم واستمراريته يعتبران الخطوة الاولى من الانجازات ومن تحقق احلامنا

ــ محمد الكردي اسم ارتبط بالقسم ــ أخي مبادراتك واندفاعك وايمانك ومشاريعك وافكارك كان لها اثرا كبيرا علينا, كثر المهتمون ووجد الباحثون مكانا لطالما بحثوا عنه في مواقعنا العربية

هنا تعرفنا على معاناة اخواننا في العراق الجريح, فحين كان القسم من الكماليات لنا كان لهم هو القسم الاساسي.

الاخوة المميزين في القسم _لا مجال لذكر الاسماء_ يا من شاركونا بتجاربهم الحية الناجحة ويا من بحثوا هنا عن اسباب فشل بعضها, اعلموا اننا نفخر بكم ونسال الله ان يكثر من امثالكم, ولا تعلمون كم نقدّر جهودكم وعلمكم وعملكم.

واسمحوا لي بشكر الاخ محب الله ورسوله الذي لم ينسى القسم من كتبه القيمة التي زين بها المنتدى الغالي

ولا ننسى ادارة الموقع التي رعت القسم أفضل رعاية جزاكم الله خيرا​
(((( كل عام وقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة نجمة مشرقة في سماء منتدانا الغالي, تبعث في نفوسنا التفاؤل والشعور بالامان نحو مستقبل لا يعلم به غير الله عز وجل )))) ​


----------



## البلال80 (31 مايو 2008)

وفقكم ووفقنا الله الى مايحب ويرضا وكل عام والقسم وجميع أعضائه بخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

الف مبروك بمرور عامين على قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة دوما بأفكارها وطموحها .

واحيي المشرفين والاعضاء وكل ساهمة ببذرة من اجل هذا الصرح الرائع .

وفق الله الجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد حمزه (31 مايو 2008)

إلى الأمام ..... وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يونيو 2008)

الأخوة :
مهاجر
عصام نور الدين
صناعة المعمار
البلال
شكري
محمد حمزة

مرور كريم ،،، بارك الله فيكم وعقبال الاحتفال ب 100 سنة على المنتدى بالكامل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 يونيو 2008)

عامين من العطاء
والاضافة للغير
وتعليم الناس
ونشر الخير

اخي الكريم م محمد الكردي

مجهود ملحوظ 
وعمل دؤب
نفع الله بك الناس اجمعين

وكل سنتين وانت طيب





م.محمد الكردي قال:


> مرور كريم ،،، بارك الله فيكم وعقبال الاحتفال ب 100 سنة على المنتدى بالكامل



اممممممممممممممم

اعتقد ان الذي سيحتفل بالقسم بعد مرور 100 سنة عليه
هم اناس ليسوا موجودين بيننا البته

:84: :84:

دمت بكل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك الطيب والراقي نهر النيل ( اسم جميل جدا)


----------



## المصابيح (7 يوليو 2008)

اللهم ادم هاته النعمة واحفظها من الزوال
وفق الله جميع الاخوة لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

نهنئكم على ذلك وبارك الله فيكم
ودامه علينا وعليكم
مونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يوليو 2008)

المصابيح والأخ أحمد

بارك الله فيكم

والعام هو عامكم وعام مجهوداتكم التي أتمنى أن تزيد وتزيد ان شاء الله

تحياتي


----------



## طارق الطيب سليم (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. كل عام وانتم جميعا باسعدحال وخير مآل 
اخوكم فى الله / طارق الطيب سليم (المهاجر الى الله).. صاحب مدونة عيون على جوجل ومدونة المهاجر الى الله على مكتوب وانا اتشرف بدعوتكم جميعا لزيارتة المدونتانعلى الروابط 
www.eyuon.blogspot.com
www.mohajerelaallah.maktoobblog.com
وكل عام وانتم بخير مرة اخرى ...
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخ طارق على مرورك


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته صدقوني انا اشعر بالسعادة العارمة و انا اقرأ هذه الكلملت و اشعر اننا نحن العرب كيان واحد و شعور واحد و كلنا نتطلع لنهضة امتنا و ايقاظها من سباتها و بالفعل انا فكرت في اكمال دراستي في الطاقات المتجددة و انا بصدد ذلك الأن ان شاء الله لانني وضعت هدف كبير نصب عيني دعواتكم لي و لنا جميعا بيالتوفيق .و شكراً لك اخي العزيز م.محمد الكردي.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اختي نور الهدى

فعلا هذا المنتدى حقق جزء ولو كان نظري على الاقل

واتمنى يوما ان تجمعنا مؤسسة واحدة بشكل عملي فعال

تحياتي لك


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اتمنى المزيد من التطبيقات العلمية العملية في وطننا الحبيب و ما يميز قسم الطاقات المتجددة انه اسم على مسمى حيث تشعر ان طاقاتك العقلية و النفسية و العلمية دائماً في تجدد تحياتي للجميع و اخص بالتحية م.محمد الكردي احببت بإعادة كتابتي ان انبهك اخي العزيز انني امرأة و دائماً يحصل التباس في اسمي نور الهدى.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 أغسطس 2008)

تم التعديل أعتذر....


----------



## معن الدباغ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

نتمنى لهذا القسم المزيد من التقدم والإزدهار
وان لا يبخل الأصدقاء والزملاء برفد معلوماتهم


----------



## الثعلب2000 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر والله نحن في سوريا المحتله كنا نظن ان الفرق بين السنه والشيعة هو في بعض حركات الصلاه 
لكن جزا الله من نبهنا الى الخطر ........


----------



## dlovano (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك على هذا القسم الرائع من هذا المنتدى العظيم
الذي اعتبره منبر البحث العلمي وتبادل المعلومات بين كافة اعضائه
واتمنى من كافة الاعضاء التحلي بروح التشجيع والنقد العلمي والبناء والابتعاد عن النقد الجارح
واحباط معنويات صاحب الفكرة او الاختراع طالما هو بحاجة لذلك
واشكر كافة القائمين في انجاح هذا القسم والمنتدى عامة


----------

